# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Một chút lãng mạn và cổ điển tại Totoro Cafe

## nguyetnt

- Không gian mang đậm chất cổ điển và lãng mạn. Với những chú mèo dễ thương, âm nhạc rộn rã, thỏa thích để bạn  pose ảnh độc.


Tôi đến Totoro cafe vào một ngày cuối tuần, chưa bước vào quán, tôi đã nghe những âm thanh rộn rã của tiếng hát, đàn ghita và trống phát ra từ trong quán, ngay từ đầu Tororo đã hấp dẫn tôi.

Thoạt nhìn từ bên ngoài, Totoro trông đã khá ấn tượng với gam màu đỏ nổi bật cùng cách bài trí không gian theo phong cách đang được giới trẻ yêu thích hiện nay - vintage. Tuy không gian không lớn nhưng chủ quán rất biết bố trí, khiến cho mọi vị trí, góc cạnh của quán đều trở nên đặc biệt.

Ngay dưới tầng 1, nơi đây được bố trí một sân khấu Acoustic với những hàng ghế dài, cột đèn đường và đĩa than bày ngay ngắn trên kệ, ánh sáng của những chụp đèn thủy tinh màu tỏa dịu dàng. Những ai thích chơi nhạc có thể đến đây tự biên tự diễn cho bạn bè cùng thưởng thức. 

Qua cầu thang hẹp bạn bước lên tầng 2, nơi đây có 2 phòng, mỗi phòng có một cá tính riêng. Nhưng trước khi vào phòng bạn sẽ bị ấn tượng ngay bởi khung cửa sổ ở ngoài. Hoa tươi lúc nào cũng được đặt ở đây, bên ngoài là hàng dây leo xanh ngắt, nhìn rất lãng mạn.

Nếu bạn biết chơi piano thì quá tuyệt, trong không gian ấm áp, lãng mạn, khi tiếng đàn được vút lên sẽ mang lại cho những người xung quanh những cảm xúc ngọt ngào.

Tầng 3 thì mở ra cho bạn một không gian thoáng đãng với ban công ngoài trời, bộ bàn gỗ ghế dựa nhỏ rất dễ thương, ngồi tại đây mang lại cho bạn cảm giác như đang ngồi trong khu vườn yên tĩnh.

Totoro cafe tuy mới khai trương nhưng đã hút một lượng khách đáng kể. Nơi đây được các cặp đôi sắp cưới chọn làm địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới. Còn các bạn teen thì rất thích thú với việc pose ảnh. Đặc biệt, quán còn có những thành viên nhí là những bé mèo và bé cún ALu ngốc, không những xinh xắn, các bé còn luôn được chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng và tiêm phòng cẩn thận.

Vào tối thứ 4 và tối chủ nhật hàng tuần, Totoro coffee sẽ tổ chức đêm nhạc Acoustic, mọi khách tới quán đều có thể lên biểu diễn. Và dù là ngày thường hay đêm nhạc, bất cứ khách hàng nào đến với Totoro coffee cũng có thể trưng dụng sân khấu tại quán để trổ tài âm nhạc của mình.

Quán luôn tạo điều kiện cho các hội, các câu lạc bộ tới offline bằng việc giảm giá 10%. Nếu các bạn off thường xuyên, có thể đăng ký lịch với quán, sẽ được giảm giá và hưởng nhiều ưu đãi hơn.














Địa chỉ: Quán Totoro Coffee - số nhà, 28 ngõ 80, phố Chùa Láng, Hà Nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Totoro Coffee
_

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

cổ điển và lãng mạn

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## miam_miam

quán này chỉ dành cho các mem thik pose ảnh thôi chứ đồ uống thì chán mà đắt kinh người. 1 lần và mãi mãi  :Mega Chok:

----------


## littlegirl

lãng mạn thật đó

----------


## songthan

quán này có hát nhạc sống nữa này
khi nào phải đến quán này 1 lần mới được

----------


## cheezelsoshi

quán này có hát nhạc sống nữa này bữa nào phải đi mới được

----------

